# Using Sketch Up to create framing plan



## stubits (Dec 30, 2008)

I had an architect draw up plans for my upcoming addition project, but she did not include framing plans, which are not required for permits. 

I thought I would try to do the framing plans myself using Sketch Up, but I have no real experience with the program and most attempts have failed. Are there any good plugins for stud walls? Or any suggestions for a good tutorial on how to use the program? Any tips, hints or help??


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

I feel for ya guy. I could dig out the old drafting table and hunt up old drawing tools and still get done faster than using such a program. Wish I could help.


btw: if anybody really wants some fun and is into drawing, including 3D and animation, check out blender. It's a freebie . I know it has nothing to do with this thread or really the forum but thought maybe some of the more competent computer users might have a use for it.

http://www.blender.org/


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes, there is a very good plugin, HouseBuilder, that has many framing appliications. But if you aren't able to draw the stud walls already (a pretty simple task), using the plugin will probably be too much for you.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't use software for framing layout
I draw it up freehand or simply mark out where everything goes on the top & bottom plates


----------



## stubits (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone. 

Willie, your point is well taken. I actually played around a bit with HouseBuilder, but didn't get too far. Can you suggest a good tutorial, manual or other resource for learning the basics of sketchup? I am not too big of a dope, so I should be able to learn, just looking for the best resources to do so.

Thanks!


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

stubits said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Willie, your point is well taken. I actually played around a bit with HouseBuilder, but didn't get too far. Can you suggest a good tutorial, manual or other resource for learning the basics of sketchup? I am not too big of a dope, so I should be able to learn, just looking for the best resources to do so.
> 
> Thanks!


I certainly didn't mean to imply you wouldn't soon be able to do just about anything you want in SketchUp. But it does take time - and it's a very progressive and fairly structured learning process. Meaning... you do need to build upon successive tutorials. It is counter productive to skip too many of them. And using the 'crutches' of certain plug-ins makes your overall learning process more difficult.

Here is the site address for one of the best tutorial collections. You may have to register, though. (I think)

http://www.sketchucation.com/


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Just a quick comment. Most framing plans show only the outlines of where the walls will run. The specific placement of individual studs is seldom considered. You will have window and door placements shown... but even then, you will usually have to refer to a 'schedule' on another page to determine the actual size and height of the windows and doors.


----------



## Dyoung (Feb 12, 2010)

They should have an app for that.


----------



## stubits (Dec 30, 2008)

WillieT- Thanks for the link, that is exactly what I was looking for.

Honestly, the framing plans are more for my own use than anything else. I thought it would be helpful in developing a takeoff and materials list, to 3d build the structure. 

How do you guys do it, just go wall by wall to figure materials?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I usually calc wall by wall on approx needs
I make a rough drawing of each wall w/windows/studs etc
I then count up what I need
I then use the drawings when building the wall

I've found that the time involved to make the framing accurate in a computer program is longer then simply drawing it out
Most lumber yards should be able to plug in what you are doing & give you a rough build list


----------



## stubits (Dec 30, 2008)

Scuba Dave, do you draw out each wall to scale, or just close enough to figure out what you're doing?

I am sure the lumber yard will do a take off list for me, but given that this is my first big project, I see this as a chance to really walk through it before putting hammer to nail, you know?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Not to scale, just a very rough drawing on 8x11 paper
Basically just a square, outline where I want the windows, then number of studs needed to get to the window
Windows went as far up as possible under mostly 2x12 headers
I built my entire 24x36 addition this way

I also modified a little as I went along
Once I had the garage deck on I outlined on the deck where the windows were going
Then 2x checked the anticipated view
Most things did not move much

And my project was a little different...as I ordered an entire pallet (I think) of 2x6's


----------



## stubits (Dec 30, 2008)

Haha, yeah, your addition was close to 6 times the size of mine!!. But mine's funkier, I am sure, lots of workarounds and complications related to the property line, old rowhouse, etc., etc.


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

Doing sketch framing with sketchup is a bit tedious but quite doable.

I've done 3-d sketchups that are proportional (2x4's are a true 1.5 x 3.5 - etc) . . . but it's so tedious.
If you need a 3d movable figure to look at, though, you can do a stick-figure mockup in sketchup, without the porportions - using lines instead of dimensional figures for joists, etc, and then texting in the measurements and so on - that way you can print it out.

But framing is very basic - with the amount of time it takes to work up a 3d image to help you figure out where things could be placed you could mark things out in your room and make some progress in that area.

Walls are basic - every 16" is the center of a stud.
Corners, doorways and windows might be a little more complicated - but no matter how well it's mapped out on paper you still have to map it out on your studs and draw your marks, anyway.

I think that perhaps some articles or a book on the basics of how to frame these things would be just as handy.


----------



## rustyjames (Jul 20, 2008)

Get a copy of "Sketchup for Dummies" it's cheap and quite helpful. I bought a brand new copy off ebay for $10.00 with shipping. Most libraries have it as well.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

I thoroughly understand the desire to draw out your entire building before even seeing a piece of lumber. I love both drawing and building about equally. But I can't kick back in the A/C sucking a beer in my underwear when I get to the building phase. (And before any smart arse asks..... "No, the beer isn't wearing my underwear... I am!" :no: :wink: )


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

Snav said:


> I think that perhaps some articles or a book on the basics of how to frame these things would be just as handy.



Building Construction Illustrated - This book is used in TONS of architecture and design programs nationwide for building basics. You can buy an older edition for a couple dollars. A copy of Architectural Graphic Standards is also good. You can get a student version that is really easy to use if you aren't familiar with everything. We have and use both in our office (Architectural firm) on a regular basis. 

Personally I would buy the Ching book.


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

Willie T said:


> I thoroughly understand the desire to draw out your entire building before even seeing a piece of lumber. I love both drawing and building about equally. But I can't kick back in the A/C sucking a beer in my underwear when I get to the building phase. (And before any smart arse asks..... "No, the beer isn't wearing my underwear... I am!" :no: :wink: )


:laughing: I'm opposite - I spend weeks, months - even years - planning out work to the T to ensure I don't go overbudget (a horrible problem) or have to take frequent trips out of town.

Only to start working, change my mind, and go overbudget and drive out of town frequently, anyway.

*sigh*
At least I try


----------



## stubits (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone.

Dave, Willie- I am glad I am not alone in my desires to draw things out. 

Cellophane- I have been referring to Thallon's _Graphic Guide to Frame Construction_. Any thoughts?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah, I used to have a full set of drafting tools
I also had a 4x8 lighted drafting table....I ruined the midterm curve for my fellow classmates - they were not happy
I started the design work for my addition in Feb '04, started building Oct '08
So I did spend some time on the plans


----------

